# French haunted garden 2019



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

a lot of work but well rewarded by the cries of the visitors..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great! So much detail and so many scenes to appreciate. Love it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Lots to see, great video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, you did an impressive job with your haunted garden! Great details and great use of live actors (at least once something I thought was a prop turned out to be a real person:jol. Well done!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Love it


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love what you did with this!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Travail fantastique!


----------

